# Women's Magazines....Ruining Sex?



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Popular modern women's magazines (Cosmopolitan, Vogue, etc) seem to try and make sex into a Hollywood production and if you're not doing the latest and greatest and wearing your rubber suit all the time, then you're doing it wrong. I found this article that talks about this a bit.

What are your thoughts? Do you think that there are too many "sex tips" for a mind-blowing night of sex? Is it all becoming too intense?

How "sex tips for girls" are ruining sex


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

I noticed that a lot has changed when it comes to simply asking a girl to the Prom from when I was a kid.

I have two nephews that are high school age. The extent that these guys go to "wow" or "impress" their potential Prom date is pathetic. And of course, now most girls EXPECT it. 

Gone are the days that a girl is excited that a guy she's interested in him wants to take her and now, it's more about the money and time involved in simply ASKING her to the Prom.

Much like many young women today in marriage. Their more focused on their "big day" then they are in the person they're marrying and the commitment and sacrifice they must make to one another.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I blame women


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

While I don't read those magazines or those 'advice' columns, my uneducated thought was that I viewed them as an overall good thing, as long as it is geared towards the more adult females, not in a magazine with a largely teenage readership.

The reason I think it's good for adult females is it at least encourages them to think about sex, and think about it in a positive, fulfilling way. We've read a lot on these boards that many women were raised by society to think sex is dirty, only for making babies, or to get a husband, and as a result they have had a difficult time really enjoying sex. 

I think the more society allows women to have a free sexual life, the better sex will be in general for all of us.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm not worried about sex tips in a magazine. If reading them titillates my partner and gets her thinking about sex that's fine with me. 

I laugh when I see the titles in the checkout line at the grocery store, "99 ways to drive your man wild in bed". I tend to think for most of us guys all you really need to do is say, "yes."


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> I blame women


I do too actually and I'm a woman. LOL


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Popular modern women's magazines (Cosmopolitan, Vogue, etc) seem to try and make sex into a Hollywood production and if you're not doing the latest and greatest and wearing your rubber suit all the time, then you're doing it wrong. I found this article that talks about this a bit.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you think that there are too many "sex tips" for a mind-blowing night of sex? Is it all becoming too intense?
> 
> How "sex tips for girls" are ruining sex


I don't think the sex tips thing is ruining sex for women but I do think magazines are a huge culprit in making a woman perpetually dissatisfied with herself,her body,and her man.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think the sex tips thing is ruining sex for women but I do think magazines are a huge culprit in making a woman perpetually dissatisfied with herself,her body,and her man.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

But it sells magazines ...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> But it sells magazines ...


True it does,but not to this lady anymore


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I tend to think for most of us guys all you really need to do is say, "yes."


So true!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I hope the men who are worrying about the articles in Cosmo et al. are also decrying the effect of a man's viewing porn.

Personally, absent something extreme, I say "meh" to both.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL, I always get a kick out of reading the teasers in the women's magazines while I'm waiting to check out at the grocery store. 

January: how to lose weight. 
February: recipe for a molten chocolate cake. 
March: Take our quiz: How do you rate in bed? 
April: Get your body ready for summer with our 10 easy tips. 
May: Lose 10 pounds in 10 Days.
June: Are cell phones linked to cancer?
July: 10 vacation spots to see before you die. 
August: 10 ways to keep the kids happy on vacation.
September: Colors and styles you must have for fall. 
October: Halloween costumes you can make in 30 minutes. 
November: Thanksgiving recipes your mother never made.
December: More never-fail recipes, and tips about avoiding the stress during the holidays.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think the sex tips thing is ruining sex for women but I do think magazines are a huge culprit in making a woman perpetually dissatisfied with herself,her body,and her man.


I too worry about women's perceptions of themselves due to these magazines...particularly with respect to my 16 year daughter. So far she hasn't been attracted to them. 

I'm not at all keen for her to aspire to be a stereotypical "Cosmo Girl". It seems so shallow to me. I'd much rather her get her self worth from her accomplishments than whether she looks cute or not in her new shoes.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think the sex tips thing is ruining sex for women but I do think magazines are a huge culprit in making a woman perpetually dissatisfied with herself,her body,and her man.


Couldn't agree more, I totally see now as an adult why my mum banned fashion/gossip magazines in the house.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

abitlost said:


> Couldn't agree more, I totally see now as an adult why my mum banned fashion/gossip magazines in the house.


I banned them in my own house for myself as well as celebrity gossip shows,and those sort of things.I don't need to see it.I've felt a lot better about myself since cutting out the brain junkfood.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Done the same, read my roomates out of boredom years ago and after a couple of month's started to feel really shi**y, haven't looked at one since.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I imagine the effect of these womens mag's is similar to the effect of the men mags on men and their relationships.

Personally...I don't buy/look at Cosmo or porn but after reading 'Home and Garden' magazine... I do get some very unrealistic ideas of what my kitchen SHOULD look like. How old it's accessories are and how big my oven is! 

Sigh...


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

It's an important signal to me. If a woman actually reads that crap then she's someone to avoid. Sheesh, the pictures of the women make me gag. 

Just give me jeans, t-shirt, and boots. By that I mean just hand them to me as you're takng them off. That's the right amount of foreplay.


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think some tips here and there are okay. The tips are just a money making business and with how the sex industry is these days of course men and women will buy into the magazines. Especially those who feel they cannot reach a fully satisfying sexual relationship. Personally, I never needed tips  our imagination is all one needs to spice it up and keep the sparks flying!


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Also, expectations will become too high when trying to use these supposed "helpful resources" when in all reality ya just need to relax and enjoy the ride. Keeping those standards high will bring nothing but continued disappointment.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

They seem to follow a simple formula. Take object X run it along his Y slowly and whisper Z in his ear. It will drive him wild! 

How about "participate in the sex act with enthusiasm and passion" that will drive him wild.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't know women had Os until I read my friends' mom's Cosmo in jr high. 
What cracks me up is they always claim to have some new spot in the man's body that will turn him on like never before. And it's always the prostate. Everytime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Watch this clip:

Dave Chappelle - Chivalry Is Dead - YouTube

It's a stand-up comedy performed by Dave Chappelle, and he addresses this issue. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think the sex tips thing is ruining sex for women but I do think magazines are a huge culprit in making a woman perpetually dissatisfied with herself,her body,and her man.


I think it has been for many years, and now the last 30 years it seems to be effecting young men.

Body Image Dissatisfaction: A Growing Concern Among Men - Milwaukee School of Engineering

It is sad young adults have these insecurities.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not just the magazines though.

Look at the Golden Globes and the Oscars. Every year the ladies get critiqued for their dresses, but it's also about who is wering the dress. They only focus on the Kate Hudson/Julia Roberts/Halle Berry types.

Kathy Bates menawhile could show up in a shower curtain and no one would notice.

You want attention as a lady, you look like Kate Hudson. You want attention as a man, you look like Bradley Cooper (or go the muscle bound Arnold Schwarzenegger in his prime if you can pull it off somehow).


----------

